# Unusual crystal shrimp



## mr._luke (5 Mar 2015)

So I got a load of f1s from @Vic and noticed this strange chap


----------



## Ryan Thang To (6 Mar 2015)

nice shrimp. what strange about it? isit that light patch near the tail?

cheers
ryan


----------



## mr. luke (6 Mar 2015)

A crystal black with a red patch 
May not be unusual to some but ive never come across it before


----------



## kirk (6 Mar 2015)

That's it's heart.


----------



## EnderUK (6 Mar 2015)

you could start a new strain.


----------



## Edvet (6 Mar 2015)

Didn't wipe it's bottom?


----------



## kirk (6 Mar 2015)

Edvet said:


> Didn't wipe it's bottom?


I think it maybe over wiping and that old grease proof bog roll Edvet.  is sudocrem shrimp safe?


----------



## Lindy (6 Mar 2015)

I've seen a few in my mixed crs/cbs tank.


----------



## kirk (6 Mar 2015)

ldcgroomer said:


> I've seen a few in my mixed crs/cbs tank.


Same here lindy, in amongst the ones I had from you, also ones with black stripes and reddy edges to the black, which looks great.


----------



## Vic (7 Mar 2015)

Yes. I've seen some of these, usually in S or lower grades.  More difficult to see in higher grades. 

Glad to see your shrimps are happy in their new home!


----------



## mr. luke (8 Mar 2015)

Im surpised no one has put work into these yet.
After having a closer look I can see at least 3 that have red towards the tail. If someone couldpin down half red half black it would be a nice little earner.

The shrimps are doing well vic, very pleased with them  The only issue being that after asking for a mixed bunch I spotted some black babies from my own Crs..... Sods law


----------



## limz_777 (8 Mar 2015)

quite common , always see this dark colour ones


----------

